

Ad Networks Are the New Dot-Coms - shayan
http://bits.blogs.nytimes.com/2007/11/07/ad-networks-are-the-new-dot-coms/index.html

======
pstuart
I know the readership here does not represent the general population of the
internet, but have any of you ever purchased a product/service from an ad
served up in a non-search context?

~~~
joshwa
No, but display advertising is more about brand awareness and opinion-- it's
not a direct-response game measured by CTRs.

A better question is if anyone has been influenced or reminded of a brand or
product as a result of an ad served in a non-search context. I know I have!

